# A drunk duck, a bathing monster and an evil panda all walk into a thread.



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2021)

Over on the MBP forum I have been doing #VFEFRIDAY to showcase all of the VFE builds that I have done and I want to post todays video here in an effort to see more envelope filters and auto wahs make an appearance. This is a Mutron 3 clone that has been all VFE'd (?) up and sounds really cool. I also just recently let go of some builds I thought I would share, an abyss, seabead delay and an aionFX Procyon.
















A PedalPCB.com Abyss, a clone of the EQD Univibe, it has a painting of the Loch Ness Monster taking a bubble bath. 









Here is a PedalPCB.com Seabed Delay, a clone of the Mad Professor Deep Blue delay with an evil AF Panda









And lastly a AionFX Procyon, a clone of the BJFe Honey Bee. It has a little Luma on it with star bits from Mario Galaxy.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 21, 2021)

That’s a good looking bunch!


----------



## fig (May 21, 2021)

You never disappoint!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2021)

fig said:


> You never disappoint!


Thank you! Thank You! Plenty more where that came from.


----------



## fig (May 21, 2021)

Are those hand painted? They look really great!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2021)

fig said:


> Are those hand painted? They look really great!


Always hand painted, it started because I don't own a printer and didn't want to learn a new program. It has now turned into a sort of mediation.


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Dan is amazing at painting pedals. I reached out to him to do one for a fuzzy factory like over a year ago and he knocked it out the park. Solid dude all around!


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 21, 2021)

ALL GREAT!

Except the Panda. He's kind of creeping me out... cr-EEP-y

Drunk Duck and Nessie are my faves for this round of your pedals.


----------



## giovanni (May 21, 2021)

That Lochness monster is the best! What do you use to paint? Acrylic paint markers?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> ALL GREAT!
> 
> Except the Panda. He's kind of creeping me out... cr-EEP-y
> 
> Drunk Duck and Nessie are my faves for this round of your pedals.



Thank you! Panda isnt even the creepiest thing I have painted.

@giovanni I use Testors and Tamiya acrylic paint. Little brushes, 18/0 little guys. The abyss has an epoxy pour on it but was one of the last I have done that way. I found it takes away from the detail of the painting. The bubble bath actually had some silvery shine to it that was covered up by epoxy.


----------



## Barry (May 21, 2021)

Awesome builds and artwork!


----------



## giovanni (May 22, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Thank you! Panda isnt even the creepiest thing I have painted.
> 
> @giovanni I use Testors and Tamiya acrylic paint. Little brushes, 18/0 little guys. The abyss has an epoxy pour on it but was one of the last I have done that way. I found it takes away from the detail of the painting. The bubble bath actually had some silvery shine to it that was covered up by epoxy.


Does the acrylic last a long time? My kids use it for crafts and it just peels off some surfaces...


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 22, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Does the acrylic last a long time? My kids use it for crafts and it just peels off some surfaces...



It does but I also will airbrush on a coat of clear to help the lasting power. The key is layers, for instance last week I showed a general tso build. After the background is painted, I will spray on a couple coats of gloss sealer. Then I sketch with white paint the basic outline of the thing I am painting and then fill it in with primer. That primer coat does two things, one sticks really well to the clear coat and two provides a white background to add my colors to.

I have been thinking about doing a video on this, would you guys like to see something like that?

@Barry Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Barry (May 22, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> It does but I also will airbrush on a coat of clear to help the lasting power. The key is layers, for instance last week I showed a general tso build. After the background is painted, I will spray on a couple coats of gloss sealer. Then I sketch with white paint the basic outline of the thing I am painting and then fill it in with primer. That primer coat does two things, one sticks really well to the clear coat and two provides a white background to add my colors to.
> 
> I have been thinking about doing a video on this, would you guys like to see something like that?
> 
> @Barry Thank you kind sir!


I'd be down to see the whole process start to finish!


----------



## giovanni (May 22, 2021)

Yes please!


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 22, 2021)

Excellently clickbaity subject line.  And nice rigs.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 22, 2021)

The paint-tutorial video would be very welcomed, as you're equally as good at vids as at building pedals.
I mean, primer over gloss sealer, who'd have thunk it? Not me, even though many years ago I was an apprentice bike-frame painter.

So... all kidding aside (I love the Panda, really) — what *is* the creepiest thing you've painted, on a pedal?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 22, 2021)

I will start working on one right away!


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 22, 2021)

This isnt the best picture but this comes to mind. My wife hates clowns so i painted this and leave it in weird spots around the house to tease her.


https://imgur.com/a/PfBYTqF


----------



## Feral Feline (May 22, 2021)

I'm snortin' n chucklin aloud — FYP: "...leave it in weird spots around the house to torment her."

A dualio build, a combo pedal with the clown and the panda... 😹


----------



## fig (May 22, 2021)

Can you paint over the powder-coating? If so, any prepping? Maybe I should wait for the movie instead of asking for the book?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 22, 2021)

fig said:


> Can you paint over the powder-coating? If so, any prepping? Maybe I should wait for the movie instead of asking for the book?



Of course you can! That is how a lot of my first builds are, I just got tired of the same powdered coated colors and switched to doing my own. Plus going through an electronic supply house gives me more options for enclosure sizes.

No prep on powder coat is necessary, I just use a lysol wipe to remove any oil or dirt.


----------



## giovanni (Jul 11, 2021)

Did you ever get around making a video of the acrylic pens process?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 11, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Did you ever get around making a video of the acrylic pens process?


 
Just finished filming a ton of video on how I build pedals using the Sandspur fuzz. 

I airbrushed it flat red and showed how I do lettering with paint brushes and paint.

When the video is released I am going to do a contest, whoever comes up with the best idea for the image I will paint it and film it and then give it to them.

What do you think about that idea? 

@PedalPCB hopefully I hit all the bases for beginners


----------



## fig (Jul 11, 2021)

YES!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 11, 2021)

fig said:


> YES!



I thought you might like that.


----------

